

Thoughts on the new PayPal Developer Web Site - jeffreymcmanus
http://blog.jeffreymcmanus.com/3870/three-thoughts-on-the-new-paypal-developer-site/

======
yo-mf
LOL, Hacker News roulette...

Nice article though and a change from the usual bashing of PayPal that
generally masquerades as cogent discussion here. It is clear that PayPal is
finally putting some effort behind the "Developer Community" rhetoric they
have touted for a couple of years.

